# Eastern Cape Meet



## 6ghost9

Hey Guys. 

I have a few members from the Port Elizabeth and Uitenhage area that want to organize a meet. Is there any other members from around the area that would be keen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Its really nice to see how vaping is expanding throughout South Africa... Come on guys lets make it big!!


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Count me in


----------



## Necris

Yup Yup,let me know where and when.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Necris said:


> Yup Yup,let me know where and when.


Pm me your nr if you want to be added to the watsapp group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

So we have 3 guys! Do you guys know if any of your vaping buddies would be interested!


----------



## Limbo

6ghost9 said:


> So we have 3 guys! Do you guys know if any of your vaping buddies would be interested!


It's 5


----------



## 6ghost9

I mean from the forum responses not the whatsapp group!


----------



## Limbo

6ghost9 said:


> I mean from the forum responses not the whatsapp group!


----------



## 6ghost9

haha! Whip beats angry face! And I just needed to post something that would bring this thread up on the homepage again so any other locals can see it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

I am in Uitenhage, count me in!


----------



## 6ghost9

PM me your whatsapp number if you want to be added to the group @CYB3R N1NJ4


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Done


----------



## 6ghost9

Okay I just want to post the details in case there are any shy souls on the forum that may be interested in coming through! We will have a mini meet with the people in the whatsapp group so far! It will take place:

Saturday 30 August 2014
10:00 am
Guidos (whatever it is called now. The big glass building next to Curves)
Upstairs in the smoking section(We will be sitting behind the clouds)

Hope to see a few new faces there

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the meet 
Do take a photo or two and share


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Sure we will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Lol, im just imagining poor Guido's when we decend upon them, a few litre of juice and mech mods a plenty....cloudy with a chance of beers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Necris said:


> Lol, im just imagining poor Guido's when we decend upon them, a few litre of juice and mech mods a plenty....cloudy with a chance of beers


Beer at 10? I'm loving this already!


----------



## Necris

Starting at 10 yes,but a simple battery drop off to Ninja resulted in a 45 minute conversation yesterday...this wont be quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Hahaha. We make a habit of it. 
You think that was long, Devin's pickup of juice was so long I got kaked out for not offering coffee!


----------



## 6ghost9

Lol Coffee would have been lovely actually Ninja now that you mention it! Next time you are more than welcome to offer

Okay boys here are all the photos that I recieved via the group. Sorry if there are duplicates. There was a few photos so I made an album under my profile....

Here is the link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/media/albums/eastern-cape-vape-meet-1.20/

Ill post some teasers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Was a great meet, thanks again for all that attended.
Remarkably escaped wallet in tact?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Necris said:


> Was a great meet, thanks again for all that attended.
> Remarkably escaped wallet in tact?


That's why I left the Hammer at home, don't want you eating baked beans the rest of the month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris

Limbo said:


> That's why I left the Hammer at home, don't want you eating baked beans the rest of the month.


My wife and wallet thank you,but my 3d dripper feels sad and alone

Mjolnir is an awesome looking genre of mech mods, certainly one I need to add to the collection eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

awesome pics guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great pics peeps, looks like a great time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing the photos
Looks great


----------



## oom_koos

Hey Guys, please count me in for the next one.


----------



## 6ghost9

Well @oom_koos you are in luck! This week saturday in uitenhage at 10 in the morning is the next meet! PM me your cell number and I will have you added to the group


----------



## 6ghost9

So I recieved a few goodies for Saturdays Vape Meet! Hell yes! 

Just a reminder of the meet this weekend

Uitenhage
Dulces/VJs (next to pnp)
10am
Saturday 4th October
Awesome things coming our way

If anyone would like to be added to our local whatsapp group please feel free to pm me your number so we can all keep up to date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Eastern Cape Vape meet #2 is only an hour away! See you gents soon!


----------



## shabbar

remember pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Necris

Many thanks for another great meet.
Will leave pics to @6ghost9, but must thank all involved and our generous sponsor.was another awesome meet


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Thanks to the peeps for a super meet. Always awesome hanging with u guys. And big ups to our generous sponsor 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiemieX

Awesome pics. Thought it looked familiar. Im originally from Uitenhage. Brandwag bo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

TiemieX said:


> Awesome pics. Thought it looked familiar. Im originally from Uitenhage. Brandwag bo!!


At least you know that if you ever come back to visit there are vapers here!


----------



## Wdnsdy

When is meet #3?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Wdnsdy said:


> When is meet #3?


We can post here, well overdue btw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Looks like we may yet do the next meet this coming Saturday! 
Guys in the WhatsApp group will still confirm venue.


----------



## Wdnsdy

Limbo said:


> Pm me your nr if you want to be added to the watsapp group



@Limbo Can I PM you my number to be added?


----------



## Limbo

Wdnsdy said:


> @Limbo Can I PM you my number to be added?


Sure


----------



## 6ghost9

We will be having our monthly Vape meet tomorrow at the Brazen Head in Port Elizabeth. We have booked the conference room to use and our meet will start between 10-11. This is an open invitation to all those who wish to come and join us! 

The details are:

Venue: Brazen Head Port Elizabeth
Address: 67 Cape Road
Time: Starting 10-11
What to bring: Yourself and your vape

We invite everyone in the area to come around and spend some time with fellow vapers

For more information or if you would like to join our whatsapp group and stay up to date please send me a PM or whatsapp me on 
073 2420 241

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Okay Let us try that again... in a language everyone understands.

*Eastern Cape Vape Meet*

*Time: *10am
*Date:* Sunday 6 September 2015
*Venue:* Brazen Head Port Elizabeth
*Address:* 76 Cape Road, Millpark, Port Elizabeth







Afterwards for those who so wish we shall hit Bay west for an Ice skating session.

Hope to see any stragglers we haven't yet found there on Sunday. If you have not yet been added to our Whatsapp group please pm or Whatsapp me your name and number and I will add you! 

Devin: 073 24 20 24 1

Just going to tag some of the members: @CYB3R N1NJ4 @Space_Cowboy @Necris @Limbo @oom_koos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

6ghost9 said:


> Okay Let us try that again... in a language everyone understands.
> 
> *Eastern Cape Vape Meet*
> 
> *Time: *10am
> *Date:* Sunday 6 September 2015
> *Venue:* Brazen Head Port Elizabeth
> *Address:* 76 Cape Road, Millpark, Port Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards for those who so wish we shall hit Bay west for an Ice skating session.
> 
> Hope to see any stragglers we haven't yet found there on Sunday. If you have not yet been added to our Whatsapp group please pm or Whatsapp me your name and number and I will add you!
> 
> Devin: 073 24 20 24 1
> 
> Just going to tag some of the members: @CYB3R N1NJ4 @Space_Cowboy @Necris @Limbo @oom_koos



What happened with this meet @6ghost9 ? Looks like a cool venue
Did it take place?
Did you take any photos?
I may have missed it. If I did, apologies - can you direct me to the right thread


----------



## Necris

@Silver
Vape meet went well,pics are few and far between,snapped one early on but my photography skills leave somewhat to be desired.
Still recovering from the double ice skating session afterwards,Vapers on Ice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Necris
Thats so cool!

Lol about the ice-skating part. Did you guys vape while ice-skating? Ha ha


----------



## Necris

Silver said:


> Thanks @Necris
> Thats so cool!
> 
> Lol about the ice-skating part. Did you guys vape while ice-skating? Ha ha


Sadly no,Big sign up saying no electronic cigarettes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

A bit late but thanks for the awesome vape meet! Always a good time hanging with the vaping peeps


----------



## kOekIes

6ghost9 said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I have a few members from the Port Elizabeth and Uitenhage area that want to organize a meet. Is there any other members from around the area that would be keen?



any planning of another meet in p.e.???


----------



## Necris

kOekIes said:


> any planning of another meet in p.e.???


Hi @kOekIes
Generally on the first sunday of the month,we will post more details closer to the time.
venue will be as below (last meet details) unless something drastic changes,awesome place



6ghost9 said:


> Okay Let us try that again... in a language everyone understands.
> 
> *Eastern Cape Vape Meet*
> 
> *Time: *10am
> *Date:* Sunday 6 September 2015
> *Venue:* Brazen Head Port Elizabeth
> *Address:* 76 Cape Road, Millpark, Port Elizabeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see any stragglers we haven't yet found there on Sunday. If you have not yet been added to our Whatsapp group please pm or Whatsapp me your name and number and I will add you!
> 
> Devin: 073 24 20 24 1


----------



## 6ghost9

kOekIes said:


> any planning of another meet in p.e.???



hey @kOekIes If you want to be added to our whatsapp group to keep up to date with the latest on future meets and group buys and so forth send me a pm with your number and I will get you added!


----------



## kOekIes

Howzit guys. is there gonna be a meet on sunday???


----------



## Nightwalker

Is this vape group still active?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Hey Shaun. Yes we are. We haven't been able to get a Date together since the last meet that everyone could attend but we are still active. Pm me your number and I'll add you to our whatsapp group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

6ghost9 said:


> Hey Shaun. Yes we are. We haven't been able to get a Date together since the last meet that everyone could attend but we are still active. Pm me your number and I'll add you to our whatsapp group


I sent my number


----------



## 6ghost9

Good Morning Everyone.

The Eastern Cape Vapers will be putting together a vape meet this Sunday the 20 March. This will be the second meet for the year. We have a few new members on our team so this should be an interesting one with a few new faces hopefully!

We have organized a new venue for this one as we have had a few complaints about the prices at our old venue. We are proud to announce that the VP Sports Club has been very accommodating in giving us a private conference room for the day. They have also got awesome specials on food and drinks on Sundays so this should combat the issues with the old venue.

Our more experienced vapers will help with coil builds and so on for anyone who has questions.

Right so without any further delay the details:
Time: 10am
Date: Sunday 20 March
Place: VP Sports Club (https://goo.gl/maps/EKDYzbLj32u)
What to Bring: Just yourself and your Vape Gear



We look forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new faces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @6ghost9 
Please take some photos and share
And have a great time!


----------



## 6ghost9

This is guaranteed to be our biggest event yet! The Eastern Cape is getting somewhere finally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Okay so our regular photographer was unable to attend our last meet and our stand in only sent me a few photos that were not too blurry! 

Just a recap of the day. We had Sir Vape Sponsor us with some awesome goodies that were used as testers of the new lines and prizes in our cloud comps. Then we had a new startup there called Granny's Famous Coil Sauce come and do their official announcement with testers and bottles to purchase on the day. Then we also had the genius from Chefs Sauce out on the day who also left some juices for sample. Both these guys are local boys and their juice is available from our only real local vape shop, the Vape Shack.

Then we had a very surprising and unexpected visit from a man named Carlos who we discovered owns a vape shop in Centurion called Cloud Vape. He sat very quietly before mentioning anything but came out with a bang adding 2 bottles from his juice line called Rodelu which just added to our juice tasting table. 

We would like to thank all the Sponsors and vendors even the startups who made the effort to come out and the ones that sponsored us with prizes! 

We are very unfortunate down in the Eastern Cape when it comes to vaping. The Vape Shack which opened in January is the first real Vape store opened and run by a vaper for vapers! We at our previous meets/events only had a maximum of 14 people present but we managed to more than double that number to just over 30. As the organizer of probably one of the smallest vape groups around we are great full every vendor and person that adds to our events and meets. This helps us improve and keep all the guys and girls involved and interested. I know I speak for my entire group when I say I love our Vaping Community!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome
Thanks for sharing @6ghost9 
Great cloud shots!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9

The Vape Squad EC will be hosting our third Vape meet for the year on Sunday the 1st of May. After the amazing turnout at the last Vape Meet we are hoping to only grow in numbers. This is an open invitation to all vapers irrespective of your setup or device. We also welcome those who are wanting to make the change.

We have managed to secure the VP Sports Club once again as the venue for our meet. They have been very accommodating in providing us with their private conference room for the day. Sundays they have awesome food specials and have even offered us their braai facilities. 

We can tell you so far that there will be something in it for everyone. We have the official launch of 3 new flavors coming from Vape Alchemy, Bakerman, take on lemon creams, Milkylane, blueberry waffle with caramel maple and ice-cream, and Hipster, basically a donut sandwich. 

Then we also have the official launch of 3 new flavors coming from Granny's Famous Coil Sauce, Ginger biscuit, Rainbow ice-cream, Custard slice. 

We will have a variety of juice as testers for all those wanting to see what the local PE boys have to offer. We are looking into another cloud comp for those wanting to show off their cloud blowing skills.

Our more experienced vapers will help with coil builds and so on for anyone who has questions.

Right so without any further delay the details:
Time: 10:30 am
Date: Sunday 1 May
Place: VP Sports Club (https://goo.gl/maps/EKDYzbLj32u)
What to Bring: Just yourself, your Vape Gear and any braai items if you choose




We look forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new faces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

WOW, you guys really know how to vape better than you play rugby

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, you guys really know how to vape better than you play rugby


There is a field there... if you care to join us we could test that theory!!!  

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

6ghost9 said:


> View attachment 57768


Again, thanks for the effort and time . Meets are always great


----------



## THE REAPER

Limbo said:


> Pm me your nr if you want to be added to the watsapp group


0728398624 wanna be on a wattsapp group please im feom Despatch if possible and not too late lol


----------

